# Serching for a special controller



## wrft3rd (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey slot fans, I've got a good size AFX/Tomy track that I run just about all types of HO cars on and all I'm looking for is a controller that can be set at a certian speed so that I can do some one person racing. Somthing with a knob style rheostat or electronic control. The only thing that I can find is the Computer Control Center that came with the Ghost racer AFX set, and this is pretty limited. Set at full speed the older TJets and AFX cars hardly make it around the track. Has anybody seen a controller of this type and where can I get one.


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi ! You can open a tyco controller with a knife (take care ! ) and remove the trigger's spring . .. :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I did that once years ago by placing tape over one rail at the end of the straights and then dashed sections in some turns. I tape a gun wide open and ran the ghost car until I had all the tape controlling the car in that lane. It would slow just enough to make the turns. It was REALLY hard to keep up with the ghost car as it never made mistakes. It was pretty fun but then removing all the tape was a pain.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ramcatlarry (Oct 25, 2005)

Make a controller with an electrical box and a wall dimmer switch. This system works for many tools also if you make it with an AC plug to control a Dremel tool or soldering iron .


----------



## wrft3rd (Apr 14, 2006)

OK Guys, Thanks for the advice. I tried an old AC fan control for a cieling fan and that didn't work, Iguess the electronics in it were not for DC so it didn't work. So I bought a 150watt 0-100ohm rheostat on ebay for $25 and it works GREAT. No heat problems with any of the cars,T-Jets to Super G Plus,or the rheostat. Full range of throttle on all cars with the exception of the T-Jets, they were at the top end range of the rheostat but still could get enough power for them to leave the track, so the 100ohm is perfect. Thanks again for replying.WRF


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I use an old tyco train power supply. Not only do I have infinite adjustability, I can run the other direction too. Using two of these, I can run my four laner with a buddy and adjust the power down for the kids to race too!


----------

